# Doctor Natasha Catherine Larmie/ @fatdoctoruk / GMC #6077567 / Asher Larmie



## Gay Mouth (Apr 14, 2022)

FIRST, DO NO HARM.




The HIPPOcratic Oath, indeed.



Harm is subjective if you’re a charmed resident of jolly Ol’ England. Pray that your beloved and celebrated socialized medicine does not place you in the hands of a certain deranged mental case named Natasha Larmie. Sorry, forgive my Shitlordese. Asher Larmie (he/them).



Doctor Natasha Larmie is a general practitioner with the NHS. She graduated from Barts and The London School of Medicine and Dentistry in 2003, has been registered as a doctor in the UK with the GMC since 2005, and practicing since 2009. She has been on mental health leave for at least a year, staying home during the pandemic when doctors were needed most. She is married to a black man named Junior, and has two sons and a daughter. Junior is a dentist.


_Where the white Jewish women at_

In June of 2020, Natasha started a weight loss blog. As she put it— “At the time they _(mind the pronouns)_ were deeply entrenched in diet culture and restricting their calorie intake as a means of bringing their BMI down to a more “acceptable” level. A lot has changed since then.”





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Like most fat women, she claims her mother hiding the Twinkies traumatized the shit out of chubby little Natasha.


_Natasha with her mom and sister_






Your browser is not able to display this video.




In February 2021, she began appearing on national television programs to promote her ideology, which can be boiled down to these points-

1. the medical industry is fatphobic
2. Fat does not make you unhealthy
3. There is no observable link between obesity and associated health issues, such as coronary disease, joint damage and diabetes
4. I’m a doctor, fatphobe, so respect mah authoritah

The blurb on her blog about her podcast, “The Fat Doctor Podcast” sums up her life mission pretty well-
“How would you react if someone told you that most of what we are taught to believe about healthy bodies is a lie? How would you feel if that person was a medical doctor with over 20 years experience treating patients and seeing the harm caused by all this misinformation?”





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Remember, as of June 2020, Natasha was deeply unhappy with her weight of 220 pounds, and attempting to get her BMI to a normal level. But by February 2021, she has (almost) 20 years of experience telling her weight loss is harmful?

Here is a video posted in February ‘21, before she completely gave up the ghost of feminine attractiveness. Around this time, she appeared in British headlines for making it her New Year's resolution to NOT lose any weight. This is her initial mission statement that she failed at losing weight, so now her goal is to reverse the common sense public perception that fat is unhealthy. Her increasingly deranged mental state should be anecdotal evidence that at the very least, fat makes you mean and stupid.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Her claims are taken to the Nth degree- she has told ill patients that their excess fat is not a factor in their health, potentially injuring hundreds of personal patients and thousands of followers with her erroneous advice.  She has also suggested that being fat won't make you more likely to die of COVID. All for the sake of not losing weight herself.



Natasha’s ego is in crisis. She draws her sense of authority from her degree and career- she is the trump card to fatphobic shitlords, as she can check their claims with her position of authority as a licensed doctor.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




However, the medical field is decidedly against her on almost all of the fronts she claims. This has led to Natasha increasingly distancing herself from the academic body she draws her authority from. Recently, she has railed against  the scientific method, and evidence itself, claiming that the rigors that theses must go through to be approved stems from eugenicist white men and therefore, the method must be thrown out with the baby and the bathwater. She has increasingly transitioned to finding her worth and sense of superiority from her status as a trans man.



Despite her claim that she is focusing on health, she is clearly unhappy. She has visibly gained weight, and her appearance has become sallow and tired. Her recent signature move is to sneeringly reply to trolls, at one point asserting she was "better" than someone because she is Jewish and trans, and her opinion is more valuable due to this. She has a look of deep contempt and hatred in her squinty little eyes.




Her sanity is circling the drain, as she has admitted to scribbling a sharpie beard on her face while her family knocks downstairs, and has mused on Twitter about if her husband would accept her being a man.



On trans day of visibility, she posted a FaceApp gender bend. Apparently she prefers fat Mike Cernovich to the Jessica Yaniv thing she has going on right now.





Natasha suffers from a unique blend of mental illnesses, bolstered and reinforced by whatever neurotic intelligence got her through medical school and her first few years of residency. While it’s clear that she is a quack who has hardly practiced medicine, instead opting for womanly medical leave for mental instability, she somehow has convinced herself she is a trendsetting gay man living in a world of fat oppression. Keep an eye on this one, she’s liable to snap and guaranteed to produce whole-fat non-binary Khazar milk.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Social Media -
* Official website: fatdoctor.co.uk
* Personal TikTok: @fatdoctoruk
* Original Instagram (down): @fatdoctoruk
* Personal Instagram: @thefatdoctoruk
* The "NoWeigh" campaign: noweigh.org
* Associated Instagram: @noweighcampaign

Thanks to @NoReturn for research and archiving!


----------



## libRT (Apr 14, 2022)

Somedays, I think nuking us would be merciful.


----------



## NoReturn (Apr 14, 2022)

This woman scares me. I'm not going to be surprised if she ends up trooning out her son and/or assaulting a patient.


----------



## LoudmouthLisa (Apr 14, 2022)

Going completely batshit insane is a lot easier than just going on walks and eating less


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 14, 2022)

What an ugly, hateful LADY.


----------



## zero-who (Apr 14, 2022)

Possible address? Apartment 10, Caldicott Court, Harrison Close, Hitchin, North Hertfordshire, Hertfordshire, SG4 9SL


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Apr 14, 2022)

Great thread ! Glad to see it, definitely interested in a deeper dive since she gets a lot of attention on FA


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Apr 14, 2022)

She looks like she could be a Yaniv clone.


----------



## Diet Coke 4 Life (Apr 14, 2022)

Every time I see her post stating that anything you can do, a fattie can do better, I want to go to the UK, hand her a bicycle and challenge her to a race up Box Hill so she can prove it.

So glad she has a thread!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 14, 2022)

Diet Coke 4 Life said:


> Every time I see her post stating that anything you can do, a fattie can do better, I want to go to the UK, hand her a bicycle and challenge her to a race up Box Hill so she can prove it.
> 
> So glad she has a thread!


Just mail her a pair of pants, sized two.


----------



## White Devil (Apr 14, 2022)

Holy fat.


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Apr 15, 2022)

looollll the filter removed her double chin. way to post a fatphobic image!


----------



## FarmVille (Apr 15, 2022)

Mushroom Soup said:


> View attachment 3180853



I don’t think I’ve ever seen a FTM filter that made the woman’s chin smaller


----------



## Gayden_Wren (Apr 15, 2022)

May I present you with ‘Ashers’ attempt to jump on the woke-y doke gravey train.



			https://www.authentic-inclusion.com/who
		


You aren’t able to wash the grease out of your own hair, I hope no one will pay you big bucks to call them racist (anyone who does is an autistic fag who deserve to get robbed by their local heroin addict).


			https://archive.ph/oDkR4
		


Edit so I don’t have to double post
Daddy issues and mental issues confirmed. You know it’s that kind of person when they start harping on about ‘narc abuse’. Please don’t attempt to contact me, please don’t.



			https://www.fatdoctor.co.uk/about/
		



			https://archive.ph/inJ5A


----------



## Product Placement (Apr 15, 2022)

When she troons out will she change her name to Oswald Cobblepot?


----------



## Gay Mouth (Apr 15, 2022)

Gayden_Wren said:


>


Look at the psychotic implications dripping off her words.
“My mom tortured herself for her whole life. She finally achieved her goal- then DIED. See! Dieting didn’t save mummy! It was pointless the whole time! She could have been HAPPY and FAT!”
“My father was a successful businessman- WHITE PIECE OF SHIT NARC ABOOSER REEEE”


----------



## LoudmouthLisa (Apr 15, 2022)

Holy shit that’s in her about me? Gonna start putting a blurb about my family dynamic on my résumé, that’s the real ticket to being taken seriously as a professional


----------



## Gayden_Wren (Apr 15, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> Look at the psychotic implications dripping off her words.
> “My mom tortured herself for her whole life. She finally achieved her goal- then DIED. See! Dieting didn’t save mummy! It was pointless the whole time! She could have been HAPPY and FAT!”
> “My father was a successful businessman- WHITE PIECE OF SHIT NARC ABOOSER REEEE”


Bitch is insane, her huge internet trail is a gold mine of cluster-B fuckery.
She was born 20 years too early. Fits in with gen Z a treat.
Overdosed on paracetamol and cut before it was fashionable.
Chew on this:



https://www.fatdoctor.co.uk/2020/11/20/fatdoctor-unplugged/
https://archive.ph/Gu7k8

One day she’s going to see the light of reality, come crashing back down to earth and find a new obsession. Hopefully after she transitions bc man this is could be a wild ride and I want a front seat.

Edit because I am a forgetful fag, not a double posting one.
Do we have any medfags lurking? At what point do you anticipate the GMC getting involved bc of health misinformation, if at all?


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Apr 15, 2022)

Great to see a thread on that cow, good job.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Apr 15, 2022)

Interesting cow, thanks for introducing her.
She is playing the victim card like a skilled gambler. Just be part of multiple minoritires, add a couple of catchphrases that seem fitting,
spiced up with extra defiance if confronted with criticism and you are untouchable.
There are so many bad faiths and not everybody who went through a problematic childhood becomes an irresponsible adult with bad character traits and delusional beliefs like her. 
Natasha is the kind of person who heavily (no pun intended) hawks her issues around like if they were achievents.

What kind of people would even visit this kind of doctor?
I can only imagine her patient base being a cult-like circlejerk of fat women on the bodipositivity train,
empowering each other to eat as much as they want whenever they want because it's societys fault and totally healthy.


----------



## yobacaust (Apr 15, 2022)

she's fat lol


----------



## drunkentortoise (Apr 15, 2022)

Pretty sure this has been said before, but that dead look in her eyes is freaky. She gives the vibe that she could kill someone with her own two hands if they pushed her just a little too far (though I dunno if she is actually fit enough to do that). Either way, she will be visiting us in our nightmares.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Apr 15, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> She looks like she could be a Yaniv clone.


More like separated at birth.  

They gotta be related.  What a cursed family tree.


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Apr 15, 2022)

Gayden_Wren said:


> May I present you with ‘Ashers’ attempt to jump on the woke-y doke gravey train.
> View attachment 3181419
> 
> 
> ...


as someone who watched one of my parents wither away and die from pancreatic cancer as well let me say: fuck you. only an absolute psychopath would think about their mother's body wasting away from cancer and think WeLl At LeAsT sHe ReAcHeD hEr gOaL wEiGhT. and the fact that she worded it as some kind of stinger punch line makes me so fucking MATI. she literally has no empathy for her mother's illness and can only see it through the lens of her own hangups over being thin.







oh that explains a lot


----------



## GHTD (Apr 16, 2022)

>NHS
>not getting Medicaid like a true welfare leech

Murrica.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Apr 16, 2022)

Helena Handbasket said:


> More like separated at birth.
> 
> They gotta be related.  What a cursed family tree.


(((They))) tend to be related.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Apr 16, 2022)

Fat Acceptance is quite something. But it keeps YouTubers like Ailurus in business.


----------



## blue gopher snakes (Apr 16, 2022)

drunkentortoise said:


> Pretty sure this has been said before, but that dead look in her eyes is freaky. She gives the vibe that she could kill someone with her own two hands if they pushed her just a little too far (though I dunno if she is actually fit enough to do that). Either way, she will be visiting us in our nightmares.


Like the face you see just before the pillow is shoved over your face.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Apr 16, 2022)

You could cut glass with that nose.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 16, 2022)

Gayden_Wren said:


> Do we have any medfags lurking? At what point do you anticipate the GMC getting involved bc of health misinformation, if at all?


I'm not a medfag or even a britbong but judging how slow the GMC dealt with insane troon-loving misogynistic faggot Dr. Adrian Harrop she isn't in any danger herself.
Harrop wasn't even suspended for his gender and tranny medicine lunacy, the whole shitshow was over deranged twatter slapfights.


yobacaust said:


> she's fat lol


And I wouldn't have sex with her.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (Apr 16, 2022)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> I'm not a medfag or even a britbong but judging how slow the GMC dealt with insane troon-loving misogynistic faggot Dr. Adrian Harrop she isn't in any danger herself.
> Harrop wasn't even suspended for his gender and tranny medicine lunacy, the whole shitshow was over deranged twatter slapfights.
> 
> And I wouldn't have sex with her.


I don’t think that Harrop should have been suspended, rather sentenced to god honest female free Larmie pussy.


Mushroom Soup said:


> as someone who watched one of my parents wither away and die from pancreatic cancer as well let me say: fuck you. only an absolute psychopath would think about their mother's body wasting away from cancer and think WeLl At LeAsT sHe ReAcHeD hEr gOaL wEiGhT. and the fact that she worded it as some kind of stinger punch line makes me so fucking MATI. she literally has no empathy for her mother's illness and can only see it through the lens of her own hangups over being thin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fairness to Big Batty (what the fuck, she always takes the bad faith, one of the defining features of woke), weight loss is often the first symptom experienced by pancreatic cancer patients, followed by rapid decline. It’s conceivable that her mother ‘met’ her weight loss goal not realising what was driving it.

Nasty, nasty disease.

But what a vile way of framing it. Can’t she hear herself? Self reflection?  If you want to be soooper far because of twrauma, get on with it, I literally don’t give a fuck. Don’t drag other desperate validation seeking lardies into your shitty game and don’t transition into a lol cow.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Apr 18, 2022)

Latest tiktoks




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




You’re at the beach with your mum. She’s declined when you asked her to frolic in the waves, and won’t play tag with the dog either. An hour into watching you play, you look up and she’s talking to her phone, telling it daily that there is no cure for fatness, and even if there were, she wouldn’t want to be cured.

Extra: cow crossover, Bekah is trying to get Natasha’s attention




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 18, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> Latest tiktoks


Doctor Natasha Catherine Larmie is a big fat stupid bitch




who apparently thinks psychiatrists should be complete yes-men to cluster B trainwrecks and mental patients, should be prescribing all the xanny and fenny their junkies need, helping their 'beetus patients eat themselves into diabetic ketoacidosis, and on top of it all she has to read these one line hot takes from a sheet of paper or another device. I thought having a good working memory is the first requirement of passing med school.


----------



## PurpleEater (Apr 18, 2022)

Fantastic first thread on this narcissistic schizo-cow, OPs! I've been following her for some time and her insane ramblings are equal parts fascinating and hilarious. I haven't seen the national television appearance yet but L O L that's just amazing. Excellent milk. Steve's baffled facial reactions are simply amazing. BASED STEVE.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Apr 19, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> Latest tiktoks
> View attachment 3192510
> View attachment 3192513
> View attachment 3192516
> ...


Yeah, medical trauma is a real thing, which is why it's a good thing 'Asher' isn't working with patients anymore. 



PurpleEater said:


> Fantastic first thread on this narcissistic schizo-cow, OPs! I've been following her for some time and her insane ramblings are equal parts fascinating and hilarious. I haven't seen the national television appearance yet but L O L that's just amazing. Excellent milk. Steve's baffled facial reactions are simply amazing. BASED STEVE.
> View attachment 3193521


Come on girl, troon out for real, you gotta commit! Think of all the surgeries you could have!


----------



## Gay Mouth (Apr 19, 2022)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> Come on girl, troon out for real, you gotta commit! Think of all the surgeries you could have!


No one has explained to me why weight based body dysmorphia is bad and must be combatted, but gender dysphoria must be embraced and coddled.

So society told you to hate how fat you are, but that’s wrong and you should love yourself the way you are? But if you feel similar alienation from your sexed traits, you are supposed to solve that by cutting and medicating your body into what you want? 

(Which she can’t do since she’s too fat LOL. Fatphobic bigot doctors using medical knowledge to determine the surgery would fail reeeeeee)


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Apr 19, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> You’re at the beach with your mum. She’s declined when you asked her to frolic in the waves, and won’t play tag with the dog either. An hour into watching you play, you look up and she’s talking to her phone, telling it daily that there is no cure for fatness, and even if there were, she wouldn’t want to be cured.


That second one with the cartoonish music makes her seem like something out of a Roald Dahl book, she is becoming an actual childrens' book villain. She ate Ms Trunchbull and the Child Snatcher and now she's here to make all the British children eat the cake.


----------



## MetalParakeet (Apr 19, 2022)

Couple points that suck out to me:

She hates white men so badly that she wants to be them. I'm sure she'll pull the "but I'm a poc" card to excuse her desire to turn into what she hates.

The level of body dysmorphia required to both decide that weight is fine AND want to be a dude is astounding. She clearly hates herself to a degree most will never experience.

But since she's weak minded, she won't take on the challenge to help herself. If she can't gain weight, no one can! Wait people can? Well if she can't lose weight, no one SHOULD. If she can't love herself as a woman, it's not due to mental health issues. It's because she's Alshulaly a man!

That's one hell of a weak minded cope to avoid doing any meaningful work on herself.

Lastly, she says her mom lost weight and then died as if it's a gotcha that weight loss is pointless.

However:

"

In a 2010 study in Cancer Causes & Control, researchers noted an increase in pancreatic cancer risk related with BMI. Compared with a person of standard weight (BMI 18.5 to less than 25), an individual with a BMI from 25 to less than 30 had a 13 percent increased risk of pancreatic cancer. A person with a BMI of 30 to less than 35 had a 19 percent increased risk. "

Her takeaway shouldn't be that weight loss is pointless.
It should be that her mother unfortunately might have contributed to developing pancreatic cancer long before losing the weight, and simply didn't get it into gear in time to reverse the damage.


----------



## Freetimbit (Apr 19, 2022)

She was also totally unbothered about a white cis woman making a YouTube video on her a few months back. 
*The video: 




The now deleted response: *




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (Apr 19, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> Latest tiktoks
> View attachment 3192510
> View attachment 3192513


fucking hell.
Let’s get into what medical trauma isn’t- having big feels when your doctor informs you that there’s a limit to what medicine can do, it can’t replace a healthy lifestyle and your expectations are wildly off.
While there might be a underlying pathology that aren’t going to be (sufficiently) addressed by weight loss, let’s not completely disregard the elephant in the room and what could be the most likely explanation.
 The NHS can’t just be carrying out expensive tests on fatties to fight fatphobia.
People like this woman are the reason why actual god honest mental illnesses aren’t taken seriously. I am sure she’s mentally disordered too, but just not in the way she wants.
maybe if I where a fatphobe and transphobe rolled into on, I too would advocate for putting morbidly obese mentally ill people through unneeded surgery.


----------



## TayandYou (Apr 19, 2022)

She does indeed resemble Jessica Yaniv to a disturbing degree


----------



## Executive Petrel (Apr 19, 2022)

Would she go as far as cutting parts off herself if the doctors keep telling her she ist too fat for Transistion to prove them wrong? Like straight out of some Body Horror movie? 
Your opinion is important to me.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Apr 19, 2022)

Surgical “transition” for women is to trade your tits for grizzled pepperoni dots and a deep garish scar bisecting your chest, and cutting your arm skin off to make an eternally flaccid flesh tube, with (if you have a skilled surgeon) a urethra, that you have to shave since it’s arm skin.


Spoiler: NSFL







Spoiler: I am warning you DONT LOOK


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Apr 19, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> Surgical “transition” for women is to trade your tits for grizzled pepperoni dots and a deep garish scar bisecting your chest, and cutting your arm skin off to make an eternally flaccid flesh tube, with (if you have a skilled surgeon) a urethra, that you have to shave since it’s arm skin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFL
> ...


If you look carefully at the arm, you'll see the cutting scars. Never misses.


----------



## LoudmouthLisa (Apr 20, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> Surgical “transition” for women is to trade your tits for grizzled pepperoni dots and a deep garish scar bisecting your chest, and cutting your arm skin off to make an eternally flaccid flesh tube, with (if you have a skilled surgeon) a urethra, that you have to shave since it’s arm skin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFL
> ...


Seeing flayed arms and legs was the last peaking straw for me. Women mutilating themselves to attach a necrotic flesh sack to their groin and people call it brave.


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (Apr 20, 2022)

Yet another batshit British doctor. We sure do know how to breed them.

The medical tribunal that will eventually occur should be a good laugh.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Apr 20, 2022)

Gayden_Wren said:


> Do we have any medfags lurking? At what point do you anticipate the GMC getting involved bc of health misinformation, if at all?


In my NHS and medfag opinion, she’s not going to face any serious GMC conditions on her practice any time soon - though the repeated periods of sick leave may be an attempt to avoid investigations. She’s kind of shielded by being a GP - while a large part of her job _should _be informing patients of the risks of obesity; she’s not usually the person treating the acute effects, she’d be referring to specialists. In order for the GMC to take real notice she will need to have patients make serious complaints or a colleague to report that her mental health is seriously impacting her ability to look after patients. I suspect that the latter is why she’s on sick leave, (superficially) demonstrating that she’s taking steps to get well.


Executive Petrel said:


> What kind of people would even visit this kind of doctor?
> I can only imagine her patient base being a cult-like circlejerk of fat women on the bodipositivity train,
> empowering each other to eat as much as they want whenever they want because it's societys fault and totally healthy.
> 
> View attachment 3183230


Unfortunately for people in her area, they don’t really get much of a choice. Your GP is largely determined by your postcode and while you may be able to request a particular GP from your practice (typically 2 or 3) most people don’t as it means you wait longer for an appointment. The frustrating thing with this is that lots of women (particularly those with trauma, cultural needs or having an invasive procedure) will request a female GP - presumably they say there’s none available when Natasha’s there as she’s “non binary” so these women may end up seeing a male GP instead (with a chaperone present).


The Emperor Skeksis said:


> Yeah, medical trauma is a real thing, which is why it's a good thing 'Asher' isn't working with patients anymore.
> 
> 
> Come on girl, troon out for real, you gotta commit! Think of all the surgeries you could have!


She’s admitted she can’t have surgery because of her weight but doesn’t seem to be protesting about it, just sadposting. I would think that this is because, contrary to what she says, she knows she’s high risk and doesn’t want to go through with it. No doubt she’d tell others that they should complain though.


----------



## Freetimbit (Apr 22, 2022)

So basically she feels like she can state what ever she wants .. but if you want get to justify her wild statements … PAY HER.


----------



## ScooterL (Apr 22, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


> View attachment 3205960
> So basically she feels like she can state what ever she wants .. but if you want get to justify her wild statements … PAY HER.


I'm pretty sure that nobody on the planet expects that she'd be able to "explain and justify" her bullshit.


----------



## ScooterQueen (Apr 23, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


> View attachment 3205960
> So basically she feels like she can state what ever she wants .. but if you want get to justify her wild statements … PAY HER.


Why pay her for these “explanations” and “justifications” when she seems to gladly (smugly) give them for free on Instagram and TikTok?


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Apr 24, 2022)

Oh I hope this makes the fat doctor have a good oinking session. 

Dr Shawn Baker. World record athlete mainly rowing. Ex vet. "Carnivore". And most importantly a high achieving Orthopedic surgeon cis het male has noted her on instagram. He is a controversial personality and has a following of 231k followers on instagram so this fatty could be going viral.  (ETA. Because the people who engage with Shawn are very highly engaged with the movement, he is very anti vegan and you know how diet talk is like a religon)


----------



## Gay Mouth (Apr 24, 2022)

In an article I used for research, Natasha says she gained weight due to snacking on junk food. Fatties usually like to claim they eat healthily and it’s not their fault they’re fat. 


_It’s the heckin post partum depression’s fault!_

She also recently got triggered that a Chinese restaurant would call her to confirm her order. They must have heard how fat she was over the phone.


She also thinks calorie counts on menus are putting the children’s lives in danger. Whackadoo.


She certainly can turn a phrase


----------



## Pedal (Apr 26, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


> View attachment 3205960
> So basically she feels like she can state what ever she wants .. but if you want get to justify her wild statements … PAY HER.


Sure, and then when people don’t immediately subscribe to her HAES identity she freaks out. Not like whatever half-(fat)assed explanation would change anyone with a brain’s mind, but for some reason this comment has extra dumbassification. 

Re: Chinese food orders…I’d bet they were asking how many people the food was for so that they could supply enough utensils. Getting a wee bit testy / self-reflective there, bbgirl.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Apr 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



She’s done debating with you, you’re already richer, prettier, and skinnier than her. You’ve already won.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



You heard the good doctor, live off twinkies!





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Mrs Lunchbull doesn’t need your theories about why she’s fat, she just... IS. (Theory: Ben and Jerry’s and crisps)


----------



## ScooterL (Apr 29, 2022)

She sounds like a serial debate loser.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 29, 2022)

She's kind of funny in both senses. She's demanding acceptance and celebration while being unable to accept herself or celebrate others. Physician, heal thyelf.


ScooterL said:


> She sounds like a serial debate loser.


Oh come on she's a total champ who always manages to come up with the best rebukes, replies, and arguments.

The next day, under the shower.


----------



## drunkentortoise (Apr 29, 2022)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> The next day, under the shower.


Bold of you to assume she showers


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 29, 2022)

Looks like John Lovitz if he went troon.


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Apr 30, 2022)

She says that there's no right way to live... but there is. Same goes to eat right.
Fun thing, "bathe regularilly" is a part of right way to live, and it feels that she's opposed to this as well.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 30, 2022)

MrHoneyBadger said:


> Fun thing, "bathe regularilly" is a part of right way to live, and it feels that she's opposed to this as well.


The current zeitgeist about personal hygiene - bathing and showering - among the "environmentally conscious" crowd seems to be "just wipe your feet and genitals, don't take even a shower until you start stinking like a rotten corpse".


----------



## Free the Pedos (Apr 30, 2022)

I can’t help feeling towards her husband like I did towards Bibi before he broke free. Godspeed, African prince.


----------



## Executive Petrel (May 1, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> She also thinks calorie counts on menus are putting the children’s lives in danger. Whackadoo.
> View attachment 3212319



Lol what a toddlers mindset. "If i can't have it for myself, i must destroy it"
Just because the concept of counting calories did not work for her thanks to thwauma and fatphobic-induced low willpower, she has
to deny any positive effect of doing this.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (May 3, 2022)

I hope this one makes it out of PG! She’s really fascinating


----------



## ExsanguinateHorizon (May 5, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> She also recently got triggered that a Chinese restaurant would call her to confirm her order.


I really wish she shared what the restaurant allegedly said, never heard of a place that will question you as if they're worried you're eating for five. What probably happened is they asked how many people it's for since most Asian places include utensils and she interpreted it in a hostile way.


----------



## Freetimbit (May 6, 2022)




----------



## ScooterL (May 6, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


> View attachment 3253407View attachment 3253406


She's wrong again. She "exists on social media" to get laughed at.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 6, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


>


What the fuck is "straight sized"?


----------



## Free the Pedos (May 6, 2022)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> What the fuck is "straight sized"?


Regular sizes.  Not maternity, plus, petite, etc.  Apparently straight sizes is a real industry term co-opted by fat activists.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (May 6, 2022)

Free the Pedos said:


> Regular sizes.  Not maternity, plus, petite, etc.  Apparently straight sizes is a real industry term co-opted by fat activists.


I've heard of straight _cuts_ for trousers but not sizes?


----------



## Gay Mouth (May 6, 2022)

I think it's like the attempt to label normal people 'cis' to normalize gender fuckery. "straight size" means not too big for normal clothing.


----------



## forgotten corn (May 6, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> I think it's like the attempt to label normal people 'cis' to normalize gender fuckery. "straight size" means not too big for normal clothing.


It’s literally just an industry term.


----------



## Executive Petrel (May 6, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


> View attachment 3253407View attachment 3253406



Crazy this shit from a _random-access humor _show actually became reality


----------



## RealMuthaForYa (May 10, 2022)

Excellent thread. As a Britbong the more our shitty, worthless NHS is exposed as the ponzi scheme it is the better. Release into the wild


----------



## Gayden_Wren (May 12, 2022)

Bitch best be booking a taxi to Manchester now.

We are all fags on this thread, we’ve missed the bulk of Natasha’s fuckery. I’ve got to hand it tattle life, Kiwi Farm’s lame looser step-cousin.


			https://tattle.life/threads/fatdoctoruk.24801/page-7
		


Our victim ‘A’ posted screenshots of a DM exchange on to our favourite platform, Twitter.
As far as I can tell, he committed the crime of wrong think against fat activists who were running a smear campaign against ED charities/therapist, cue dog pilling.



… Remind you of anyone???


Here comes comes Asher’s public apology which she still manages to centre herself in. I don’t think that’s much of an apology babe.



In other news, Asher has announced that she is suffering from an inevitable case of Troon-by-proxy.

 Edit: Wait, what…


----------



## Gay Mouth (May 12, 2022)

“My mum hid the twinkies. My mom was Ashkenazi and my dad was Greek. I am straight-with-extra-steps, I scribble a sharpie beard on my face. I am bedbound due to a tiktok addiction. I have 3 dysgenic mutts I munchausen-by-proxy, now including a confused daughter who’s tits I WILL chop off before 18. And I am JEWISH AF.”

We know lady  It's almost like all your assumed identities to insulate yourself from common sense did fuck all to make you less of a bitchy Karen.













And here we find the crux, the fork in the road, that drove Natasha inexorably toward her midlife crisis. She's both OLD and FAT. How OLD and FAT? 40.

Junior needs to step in like yesterday. His family is being destroyed from the inside out by demonic forces. Did your parents emigrate from Burkina Faso, work hard and help you go to school, just so you could make a beautiful daughter with this goblin spawn, and then watch her get twisted into a gender pretzel to please your husband? Also, It's pretty gay to be married to a man my dude.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (May 12, 2022)

Somehow I didn’t realize she had three kids, and what’s wrong with all of them? That seems on purpose rather than chance, all your kids being “chronically ill”? 

Glad this made out of PG!


----------



## Simone (May 12, 2022)

Great thread, looking forward to following along with this cow & bathing in the milk!


----------



## Executive Petrel (May 12, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> View attachment 3274120


People this obessed with numbers are most certainly lolcows or at least a bit mentally handicapped.

The 40s rant is just hilarious.
It's so overly dramatic like straight out of a movie or a soap opera targeted to chocolates-munching, vine-drinking frustrated single women.


----------



## Anal birth (May 12, 2022)

She claimed in the interview with Phil and Holly that she had citations on her website. 

Just checked, there isn't a single source. And her opinions are clearly from the Lindo Bacon school of nonsense.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (May 12, 2022)

ExsanguinateHorizon said:


> I really wish she shared what the restaurant allegedly said, never heard of a place that will question you as if they're worried you're eating for five. What probably happened is they asked how many people it's for since most Asian places include utensils and she interpreted it in a hostile way.


I've never heard of a chinese place asking how many people food is for, they normally just include one set of chopsticks and/or western utensils per main dish in my experience, maybe an extra pair or two on large orders.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 13, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> I've never heard of a chinese place asking how many people food is for, they normally just include one set of chopsticks and/or western utensils per main dish in my experience, maybe an extra pair or two on large orders.


Must have been one fucking huge order, then. Could she be feeding her husband and kids?


----------



## ScooterL (May 13, 2022)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Must have been one fucking huge order, then. Could she be feeding her husband and kids?


It's more likely the whole story never happened. The lady is both a fat-acceptance crank and a wannabe troon, and both groups are compulsive liars.

If the story was true, there'd be a lot more detail than just "the Chinese said something".


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 13, 2022)

ScooterL said:


> It's more likely the whole story never happened. The lady is both a fat-acceptance crank and a wannabe troon, and both groups are compulsive liars.
> 
> If the story was true, there'd be a lot more detail than just "the Chinese said something".


I on the other hand can fully believe Big Nat made the order, the rest reeks of bullshit.

"Well they said something in their fucking ling-long-ding-dong-ching-chong language and laughed at me Chinese which I naturally couldn't understand but it was clearly something fatphobic. Oh gosh heavens no I wouldn't want to commit a racism or a cultural appropriation."


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (May 13, 2022)

FarmerKhourtney said:


> Somehow I didn’t realize she had three kids, and what’s wrong with all of them? That seems on purpose rather than chance, all your kids being “chronically ill”?



Sounds like we may take a detour down Munchie lane.

Excellent, more milk.


----------



## Free the Pedos (May 13, 2022)

I bet her kids all have asthma or ADHD or something equally boring.


----------



## That's my purse (May 14, 2022)

So glad the doc has their own thread! 






My guess is she has been looking for work and repeatedly turned down? Seeking maximum cash for minimum effort, probably. She keeps saying she doesn't want to be a doctor anymore, perhaps the dentist doesn't want his wife playing beard in the bathroom with a Sharpie.


----------



## forgotten corn (May 14, 2022)

Funny that she says she “needs a break” when she’s been on mental health leave since the pandemic began, if I remember correctly. You are literally on a break.


----------



## Executive Petrel (May 14, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> I've never heard of a chinese place asking how many people food is for, they normally just include one set of chopsticks and/or western utensils per main dish in my experience, maybe an extra pair or two on large orders.



They did hear the fat and her self-destructive desire to stuff her face into oblivion in her voice.


----------



## That's my purse (May 16, 2022)

The doc had to deal with the popo at the weekend. This totally sounds like something a 10 year old child would say.


----------



## Gay Mouth (May 16, 2022)

That might be her husband she's quoting. In which case, we have a glimpse into the type of personality can put up with this insufferable hag. They get to be victims together


----------



## LonesomeDud (May 16, 2022)

I read the opening of the OP as, "First, do no ham," and laughed, thinking it was a funny but lazy joke.

No.  That's just what my brain plugged in.  I'm the bad guy.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (May 19, 2022)

Natasha is a cow who is simultaneously incredibly boring, incredibly absurd and incredibly annoying. The only reason why she is worthy of a whole thread devoted to her royal fatness is the misuse of her medical credentials (psssssss in GMC lingo it‘s bringing the profession into disrepute). Let’s not forget, very recently she was exposed online as have bullied a vulnerable individual who suffers from anorexia, deep down I speculate that bitch be jealous bc her neurosis drives her the other way weight wise.

On to today’s milk. Yours truly is a tranny who can’t be bothered with screen shots, y’all will have to put up with an archive and copy + past.


			https://archive.ph/XAezR
		


‘Accountability check: I've been thinking about all the times I had "right" on my side and how I used that as a weapon to harm others. Let me explain. /1
I am white. I am a doctor and therefore in a position that commands a lot of respect. Until recently I came across as cisgender.  Talk about power and privilege. /2
Now before I understood how binary thinking was rooted in white supremacy, I believed in right and wrong. And when I was angry, disatisfied or even felt threatened, I used a combination of my power/privilege and the "right way" to "win" an argument. /3
I would use fancy words. I would keep my emotions under control whilst the other person struggled to control theirs. I would wait for them to trip up and use it against them. I would chose my words carefully and allow my non verbal cues to do the talking for me. /4
Ask anyone - I'm really good in a fight. I learned that from my dad. It's our superpower. He used his to hurt me. And whilst I know that deep down I am a good person, I used mine to hurt people too. Whatever my reason, there's no justifications. /5
Now I'm thinking a lot more about what it means to have no power in a situation. Even if you've done something wrong. Even if you've messed up badly. Does that ever justify someone else wielding their power and privilege over you? /6
I need to really work on myself here. I've talked about it with my person and my therapist. I'm putting in the hours. But I wanted to be completely honest about it publicly too. Once it's out in the open, I think it's easier to deal with. /7
I know this was a bit of a ramble thay kind of came out of nowhere but this is what i do nowadays when i make new self-discoveries. I share them on twitter just in case someone is listening. /8’

Bitch is as middle class as hell, but she’d rather ignore that, analysing things through an American perspective. God I hate Yankee wankers.
There’s nothing unusual or pathological about arguing articulately, as she describes. Why on earth would you argue about something when you accept you are wrong? Even the shittest therapists could tell you that. Reading between the lines, she‘s confirming to us that she is indeed an argumentative and abusive cunt. How she argues isn‘t a problem, it’s gotta be the frequency. In true cluster-B-esque style she places blame/ cites everything except herself as being the reason for her behaviour- muhhhh wider society and daddy. 

She‘s also a racist cunt, emotional regulation, being articulate, non verbal communication and having a large vocabulary isn’t just a white womans game. Extreme black and white thinking is actually a symptom of -tism and cluster-B fuckery. Some things are just wrong… like Natash’s behaviour.


----------



## Executive Petrel (May 19, 2022)

This is kind of political/ethical sperging, but who is worse: A rampaging landwhale like Natasha or a soyciety that actually allows insane people like her to occupy posts as important as the profession of being a doctor?
Isn't it our job as fellow humans to stop her insanity from exerting her bad influence on others and herself like the worried chinese foodplace staff tried to do?


----------



## Simone (May 20, 2022)

Executive Petrel said:


> This is kind of political/ethical sperging, but who is worse: A rampaging landwhale like Natasha or a soyciety that actually allows insane people like her to occupy posts as important as the profession of being a doctor?
> Isn't it our job as fellow humans to stop her insanity from exerting her bad influence on others and herself like the worried chinese foodplace staff tried to do?


I feel like if this were 30 years ago, someone like her would absolutely be addressed and dealt with for spreading dangerous misinformation. Then again, we wouldn't have over 70% of the adult population as fatasses.


----------



## That's my purse (May 20, 2022)

Wait a sec, she's white again? A while ago she was 'white-passing' and last year she was Asian


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (May 20, 2022)

When did bisexual and fat become ethnicities? Oh wait it’s just the oppression bingo card


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 20, 2022)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> The current zeitgeist about personal hygiene - bathing and showering - among the "environmentally conscious" crowd seems to be "just wipe your feet and genitals, don't take even a shower until you start stinking like a rotten corpse".


Which is worse: BO or copious amounts of patchouli?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 21, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Which is worse: BO or copious amounts of patchouli?


Keeping your distance from people who stink of either.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (May 22, 2022)

That's my purse said:


> Wait a sec, she's white again? A while ago she was 'white-passing' and last year she was Asian
> 
> View attachment 3300923


It astounds me that a middle class pasty looking Brit such as her can say they're _not_ white??? Clown world has me doubting what being 'white' even means anymore (thanks, American imported idpol). When people use it now it looks like anti-WASP sentiment in a prettier package; just decades ago you would have had people considering Italian-Americans 'not white' and now everyone lighter than printer paper wants a nice exotic surprise on their ancestry test. If you're actually Anglo and/or Saxon you can't bullshit you're just a light skinned Hispanic or something and thus you're doomed to be the most privileged oppressive pink piece of shit in the world.

Calling herself Jewish won't get her anywhere outside of Twitter, she can't pretend she's less privileged with an accent like that among other Brits. Can confirm she is Asian though, because >90% of her mass is curries and fried noodles.


----------



## Executive Petrel (May 26, 2022)

You are what you eat.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (May 31, 2022)

Milking time… again
Oh Natasha, Natasha, Natasha, the GMC are coming for you, it’s only a matter of time and you know it.

’Folks, as a doctor I woule advise you to treat me and my colleagues the same way you treat police officers. That is to say if you’re White, thin, dishes, able bodied and affluent, you can almost certainly trust them to have your best interests at heart
If you’re not, then it’s almost certainly safer to assume that they don’t. Some of them might, but many won’t so don’t make any assumptions. Like the police force, doctors are self governing for the most part and therefore above the “law “.
Furthermore if you’re Black, Trans, Queer, Disabled or fat, it’s not unreasonable to assume that your doctors are going to actively CAUSE YOU HARM in the same way police officers will if they‘re given the chance…’

Interpreting her words uncharitably, it seems to me that she’s threatening to actively harm minorities if given the opportunity.
She’s not making sense anyway, the only interest police have at heart for suspects is prosecution. Doctors are held accountable to professional standards as well as the law, Natasha is at least failing to comply with the former.
Imagine being as intelligent as Natasha must and choosing not to use it.
I don’t mean to politifag, but fuck me up the arse, the type of politics Natasha engages with is poison which is inextricably linked with insanity. It’s more dangerous than the bullshit spouted by Tommy Robinson. Why? Because broadly people don’t seem to be able to be able identify it for what it is.


----------



## That's my purse (Jun 2, 2022)

That little breeze you just felt was the collective sigh of relief from her former colleagues. 






'Resigned' uh huh. Is Scotland more lax with giving out T?


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Jun 3, 2022)

That's my purse said:


> That little breeze you just felt was the collective sigh of relief from her former colleagues.


I'm way too happy to see it. Hopefully she won't ever practice again.


----------



## OttoWest (Jun 3, 2022)

So many questions. Is she moving by herself, or are husband and kids coming too? Husband is a dentist, can he just easily up and relocate his practice? Are they divorcing?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jun 3, 2022)

MrHoneyBadger said:


> I'm way too happy to see it. Hopefully she won't ever practice again.


I don't know - she hadn't made her plans clear. What exactly does she mean by "work as the Fat Doctor" and "seeing clients"? Is it her retarded HAES advocacy or actual practice without a medical license? Would the hilariously progressive UK or Scottish police force even bother showing up at her door while there are still many more transphobes to arrest and telly loicenses to check? So many questions.

AFAIK GenderGP avoided all the legal shitshow and a lengthy investigation by fucking off to Spain and incorporating first in Hong Kong then in Singapore. Fatty Natty could do something similar even if the same path isn't open to her post-Brexit.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jun 4, 2022)

That's my purse said:


> That little breeze you just felt was the collective sigh of relief from her former colleagues.
> 
> View attachment 3345365
> 
> 'Resigned' uh huh. Is Scotland more lax with giving out T?


The troons think Scotland is a bastion of freedom for their mentally illselves because the SNP whore themselves out to the troons.

What the fat stupid bitch doesn't know is this: Scotland is fairly religious and sectarianism is a huge part of their national identity/ hobbies/ idea of fun and both the kafflicks and the proddies despise troons deep down. And second is hatred of the English is how most Scots define themselves. She's gonna be fucking despised.


----------



## RealMuthaForYa (Jun 4, 2022)

Fliddaroonie said:


> The troons think Scotland is a bastion of freedom for their mentally illselves because the SNP whore themselves out to the troons.
> 
> What the fat stupid bitch doesn't know is this: Scotland is fairly religious and sectarianism is a huge part of their national identity/ hobbies/ idea of fun and both the kafflicks and the proddies despise troons deep down. And second is hatred of the English is how most Scots define themselves. She's gonna be fucking despised.


Agreed. The sectarianism is so bad that Scottish plod have a unit policing football banter between the Jaffas and the Taigs.
I spent some time in Glasgow (I’m English) and as long as you avoided religion and football (same thing), Glaswegians were quite friendly. There’s good natured making fun, but it’s fairly harmless. I remember asking a couple of blokes in the city centre where a venue was. They insisted on driving me there. I feared a twatting, but they dropped me off and wished me a good time.

The Scot’s are notoriously unhealthy and they are the worst druggies in Europe with drug related problems similar to shithole American cities like New York, Los Angeles and Baltimore. There’s quite a  few chubsters as well.

She’ll be very busy, and the Jocks will run rings around her to get their free, socialised methadone as some sort of way of managing the trauma of being called a “fatso”. I don’t think she’ll be despised, they will just prey on her good nature and piss in the surgery pot plants.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jun 4, 2022)

P


RealMuthaForYa said:


> Agreed. The sectarianism is so bad that Scottish plod have a unit policing football banter between the Jaffas and the Taigs.
> I spent some time in Glasgow (I’m English) and as long as you avoided religion and football (same thing), Glaswegians were quite friendly. There’s good natured making fun, but it’s fairly harmless. I remember asking a couple of blokes in the city centre where a venue was. They insisted on driving me there. I feared a twatting, but they dropped me off and wished me a good time.
> 
> The Scot’s are notoriously unhealthy and they are the worst druggies in Europe with drug related problems similar to shithole American cities like New York, Los Angeles and Baltimore. There’s quite a  few chubsters as well.
> ...


Oh there's tons of fatties especially in glasgow. In fact Glasgow is the origin of the eponymous Glasgow effect, referring to how much shorter the lives of Glaswegians are.

She'll get burned out super fast there and the junkies will grind her down. 

Gotta disagree with you on it being good natured too. It's not. The scots genuinely see the English as the only thing crippling them and weighing them down and truth is it's not, it's their chips (and the pizza crunch supper that's furring their collective arteries).

I think she'll come to hate it but will never dare admit it. I'm excited to see how miserable she gets.


----------



## RealMuthaForYa (Jun 4, 2022)

Fliddaroonie said:


> Gotta disagree with you on it being good natured too. It's not. The scots genuinely see the English as the only thing crippling them and weighing them down and truth is it's not, it's their chips (and the pizza crunch supper that's furring their collective arteries).


You may be right. It was in the mid 90s I was working there, before the Scotrish Nazi Party made the Jocks all uppity.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jun 4, 2022)

RealMuthaForYa said:


> You may be right. It was in the mid 90s I was working there, before the Scotrish Nazi Party made the Jocks all uppity.


I'm jealous. That would have been a lovely time to be there. I'm genuinely happy you got to experience that, frendo.  

She's gonna hate it. It's gonna be guuuuuuddd.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 4, 2022)

This just feels like a hateful person that wants to drag people down with them. 
“If I have to be a fat fuck you’re all blowing up with me.”


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jun 4, 2022)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> What exactly does she mean by "work as the Fat Doctor" and "seeing clients"? Is it her retarded HAES advocacy or actual practice without a medical license?


It sounds like she's not seeing clients in her capacity as an actual doctor.  She's probably doing some kind of unqualified, no license required life coaching, like how Corissa sells online "courses" on how to love being fat and unhealthy.  It's a shame so many resources were put into qualifying this woman as a GP.


----------



## ScooterL (Jun 4, 2022)

In the UK, cranks can set themselves up as "therapists" or "psychotherapists" or "counsellors" with no qualifications at all, and no professional oversight. Sounds like just the career for a failed general practitioner.


ETA: the "advocating" is going so well, she's gone into hiding on Tik Tok.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 4, 2022)

Twitter drama!





ScooterL said:


> In the UK, cranks can set themselves up as "therapists" or "psychotherapists" or "counsellors" with no qualifications at all, and no professional oversight. Sounds like just the career for a failed general practitioner.
> 
> 
> ETA: the "advocating" is going so well, she's gone into hiding on Tik Tok.
> ...


Came by to post the same thing, but here's this instead:


That's my purse said:


> That little breeze you just felt was the collective sigh of relief from her former colleagues.
> 
> View attachment 3345365
> 
> 'Resigned' uh huh. Is Scotland more lax with giving out T?


----------



## Beluga (Jun 5, 2022)

Bitch wants to talk about health when she looks as healthy as Penguing did in every Batman movie


----------



## LoudmouthLisa (Jun 5, 2022)

I have no idea why but signing off of Twitter with "see you all tomorrow" just struck me as so, so sad. Being on Twitter is daily and compulsory.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Jun 5, 2022)

LoudmouthLisa said:


> I have no idea why but signing off of Twitter with "see you all tomorrow" just struck me as so, so sad. Being on Twitter is daily and compulsory.


It’s an accomplishment, a triumph to her. She is jubilant that someone, somewhere, on Twitter, wishes she would go away but she won’t. Must remind her of mum when she told her “I love you, but I don’t like you”.

No longer a doctor, as she’d rather eat dogshite. Guess being rude on Twitter fulfills her need for bully authority.


----------



## Freetimbit (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## JuniperFalls (Jun 5, 2022)

When she was a practicing doctor, there's no way she could have been any good with her delusional beliefs. 

There's a wide range of fairly common medical tests and procedures that require people to prepare by fasting or following extremely restricted diets for a day or two beforehand. For example, if you get a colonoscopy, you'll first have to spend a couple days getting your digestive tract and intestines completely emptied out so there's nothing to interfere with the camera probe. When Natasha was a practicing GP, did she do the responsible thing and refer patients for fasting-required procedures as necessary? Or did she refuse to follow any "fatphobic" medical practices that require patients first quit food for a day or two?


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Jun 5, 2022)

Thank God she's not a GP anymore. I truly feel relieved that she won't be harming any more regular patients assigned to her, the ones just seeking adequate care.


----------



## stupid frog (Jun 5, 2022)

What happens when you quit being a doctor? Like, she still is one, just with no practice?


----------



## I call shenanigans (Jun 6, 2022)

stupid frog said:


> What happens when you quit being a doctor? Like, she still is one, just with no practice?


Drs are required to undergo ongoing training during their careers.  Courses, conferences etc that earn points towards their licence renewals. If they don't get the required number of points, they can't re-register. Sounds like she was disqualified from re-registration. There may be an online registration directory where she could be looked up to check her registration...that's common in commonwealth countries with a highly regulated public health system.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jun 6, 2022)

I call shenanigans said:


> Drs are required to undergo ongoing training during their careers.  Courses, conferences etc that earn points towards their licence renewals. If they don't get the required number of points, they can't re-register. Sounds like she was disqualified from re-registration. There may be an online registration directory where she could be looked up to check her registration...that's common in commonwealth countries with a highly regulated public health system.


I’ve heard that teachers have to get further education and training every once in awhile as well, so it makes sense that doctors have to as well. I do know that my doctors will read medical journals and go to conventions to at least educate themselves on x matter.

I’ll admit, this is a newer cow for me, so forgive me for any fallacies. It sounds like Natasha was shit at her job and barely worked since the pandemic anyway, so nothing of value was lost. She sounds as nuts as this gynecologist my mom once had that told her to drink red wine every night because Jesus turned water into wine, and if it’s good for Jesus then it’s good for you too. (Yes, this really happened and that was his logic.) At least my mom could switch gynos after that one appointment. Sounds like you poor Brits are stuck with whatever batshit doc you are assigned to.


----------



## Hankypanko (Jun 6, 2022)

I call shenanigans said:


> Sounds like she was disqualified from re-registration. There may be an online registration directory where she could be looked up to check her registration...that's common in commonwealth countries with a highly regulated public health system.


She's on the General Medical Council registry, no. 6077567. Registered as female under her full birth name lmao. Subject to revalidation and her retention fee is due 4th August '22. Sounds to me like she's skipping dodge before she has to cough up again.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Jun 6, 2022)

I call shenanigans said:


> Drs are required to undergo ongoing training during their careers.  Courses, conferences etc that earn points towards their licence renewals. If they don't get the required number of points, they can't re-register. Sounds like she was disqualified from re-registration. There may be an online registration directory where she could be looked up to check her registration...that's common in commonwealth countries with a highly regulated public health system.


It was just a matter of time before her flagrant disregard for the most basic of common sense health advice caught up to her. Ironically, being a fat piece of shit probably endowed her with some hefty privilege, the GMC should have been checking her a year or two ago when she started spouting such nonsense as “the concept of evidence is white supremacist”



toilet_rainbow said:


> I’ll admit, this is a newer cow for me, so forgive me for any fallacies. It sounds like Natasha was shit at her job and barely worked since the pandemic anyway


The truth is, she hasn’t worked since she started with this nonsense. Since at LEAST February of 2021, she’s been on medical leave to sit in her apartment, moaning to tiktok that Chinese restaurants can hear how fat she is through the phone and tattling to Twitter that her husband might not want to stay married to a lunatic who scribbles a sharpie beard on her face. _she literally wants her husband to accept the beard version of this_


AND DONT U DARE QUESTION HER AUTHORITAH


----------



## taco freak (Jun 6, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> It was just a matter of time before her flagrant disregard for the most basic of common sense health advice caught up to her. Ironically, being a fat piece of shit probably endowed her with some hefty privilege, the GMC should have been checking her a year or two ago when she started spouting such nonsense as “the concept of evidence is white supremacist”
> 
> 
> The truth is, she hasn’t worked since she started with this nonsense. Since at LEAST February of 2021, she’s been on medical leave to sit in her apartment, moaning to tiktok that Chinese restaurants can hear how fat she is through the phone and tattling to Twitter that her husband might not want to stay married to a lunatic who scribbles a sharpie beard on her face. _she literally wants her husband to accept the beard version of this_
> ...


This bitch did a sharpie beard too? Like rabbie Davis? How did I miss this?


----------



## I call shenanigans (Jun 6, 2022)

Hankypanko said:


> She's on the General Medical Council registry, no. 6077567. Registered as female under her full birth name lmao. Subject to revalidation and her retention fee is due 4th August '22.



This information should probably be added to OP @Gay Mouth so it doesn't get lost over time


----------



## That's my purse (Jun 9, 2022)

'Lived experience' has hit the purity spirals


----------



## blue gopher snakes (Jun 9, 2022)

That's my purse said:


> 'Lived experience' has hit the purity spirals
> 
> View attachment 3368097


Wait so “lived experience” isn’t good enough anymore. We need a VARIETY of people from ALL WALKS OF LIFE surveyed, accounting for biases and the possible motivation of monetary compensation, in order to get to the bottom on a thing? 

Congratulations you just reinvented regular ole science. 

But I thought that was only for colonizers…


----------



## Simone (Jun 9, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> View attachment 3354190
> 
> Twitter drama!
> View attachment 3354200
> ...


A protest to what??? The majority of adults in the U.S. are fat fucks, too.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 9, 2022)

Yaniv has to be related to this beast.


----------



## Freetimbit (Jun 10, 2022)

More lunacy from Twitter


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Jun 12, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


> More lunacy from Twitter
> View attachment 3372454


Too bad Daddy didn't follow through.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (Jun 14, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> View attachment 3354190


what a horrifying image- soulless psycho eyes + a corpse like pallor.
bitch be looking like the excess donuts have already killed her.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (Jun 16, 2022)

Natasha churns out content at such a rate it can be difficult to keep up with and pick out the milkiest bits.

Yet another racial identity crisis…

In other news, the GMC have been knocking on her door-

‘In their email, @gmcuk chose to remind me of "the requirement of doctors to act with honesty and integrity to justify the public’s trust in them." Interesting that they have issues with my tweets about weight loss, BMI and *b*sity, but no issues with medical weight stigma.’


----------



## Freetimbit (Jun 19, 2022)

Strange, as at last she was still married to the father of her children and had nothing but praise for him.


----------



## OttoWest (Jun 19, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


> View attachment 3403422
> Strange, as at last she was still married to the father of her children and had nothing but praise for him.


Been wondering if the move to Scotland came about as either part of her husband asking for a divorce or refusing to move leading to such. Chicken/egg.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Jun 19, 2022)

Freetimbit said:


> View attachment 3403422
> Strange, as at last she was still married to the father of her children and had nothing but praise for him.


Oh, she's just referring to her own father like the narc she is.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (Jun 20, 2022)

I adore it when Natasha starts talking about straight, rich, white men disparagingly when she is the epitome of class privilege, look at her name ffs. Natasha Catherine’s would get metaphorically torn to shreds in a council estate, the name would designate her a laughing stock. She’s a doctor who is married to a dentist. 
Natasha claims to be bisexual, I am aware that Natasha‘s claim to bisexuality way predates her SJW midlife crisis, but I strongly suspect she is the breed of bisexual that happen to only fuck men.
Natasha is as white as fuck and nobody from the UK is going to perceive her any differently. Demand for oppression outstrips supply in her life, that’s just how goddam cushty she has it.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jun 20, 2022)

Gayden_Wren said:


> Natasha is as white as fuck and nobody from the UK is going to perceive her any differently. Demand for oppression outstrips supply in her life, that’s just how goddam cushty she has it.


IIRC she claimed to be Jewish, and the status of Jews as white people is debated on both extremes.

Let's leave it at that.


----------



## stupid frog (Jun 21, 2022)

she also claims to be a man
... yet not a father? hmmmm


----------



## Next Task (Jun 21, 2022)

stupid frog said:


> she also claims to be a man
> ... yet not a father? hmmmm


She's like a British Becky Gerber if Becky had the mental capacity to go to medical school instead of archiving Pokemon. A basic white woman who desperately wants to be anything but.


----------



## That's my purse (Jun 24, 2022)

This is timed well - the first clinical negligence case concerning trooning surgery in the UK has been announced (though it's an adult)


----------



## Fupa Control (Jun 24, 2022)

Is pretending to have indigenous ancestors something that europeans do too or are americans the only the genetically special part cherokee warriors?


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Jun 24, 2022)

Fupa Control said:


> or are americans the only the genetically special part cherokee warriors?


Yes.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jun 24, 2022)

Fupa Control said:


> Is pretending to have indigenous ancestors something that europeans do too or are americans the only the genetically special part cherokee warriors?


Some Romanians do this as a movement regarding their origins as a people. Their Daco-Romanian theory argues Romanians descend from Daco-Romans, an alleged population developed through the cohabitation of native Dacians and Roman colonists. In reality they probably descend from various migratory tribes similar to the rest of Central and Eastern Europe.


----------



## ScooterL (Jun 24, 2022)

Fupa Control said:


> Is pretending to have indigenous ancestors something that europeans do too or are americans the only the genetically special part cherokee warriors?


Europeans are indigenous. It's the Arabs, Indians and Africans that are the colonizers in European nations.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Jul 4, 2022)

That's my purse said:


> View attachment 3420437
> 
> This is timed well - the first clinical negligence case concerning trooning surgery in the UK has been announced (though it's an adult)



Gotta say that I don't actually consider this an entirely retarded take tbh. Bariatric surgeries are serious fucking operations and giving a still-developing child the kind of malnutrition/malabsorption issues they cause seems like a profoundly stupid idea. Not to mention, adolescence is difficult enough for many fat kids, but are they really equipped to deal with all the gross, embarrassing bowel problems, puking a lot, their gall bladder fucking them up, following aftercare instructions, potential for infections, hernias, hemorrhaging, and other shit? Missing a ton of school, being unable to partake in social activities involving food, greatly increasing the likelihood of suicide attempts or getting hooked on opiates instead? Teens are dumb, impulsive, and their priority is often to fit in with peers without proper regard for their own well-being. There is typically a psych evaluation to determine if bariatric surgery is appropriate for a good reason, and I don't understand how most adolescents could clear that. The risk/benefit analysis is also very different when considering a 45 y.o. deathfat who could keel over from any of their fat-related ailments at any moment vs a fatass teenager who has plenty of time to lose weight on their own to reverse fat problems before they start doing permanent damage or get acutely dangerous.

I'm going to guess Doctor Lardass probably takes zero issue with kids being medically trooned out though, which is even less excusable.


----------



## stupid frog (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm pretty sure it was posted to draw attention to more hypocrisy from her kinds of people. Not because they think kids should get the surgery.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 5, 2022)

Girl~ (whaa whaamp whaa whaaa) You're still a woman, troon~

Please.... please understand....

Girl, (strum strum strum) you're just a female troon

You're not a man~




Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Some Romanians do this as a movement regarding their origins as a people. Their Daco-Romanian theory argues Romanians descend from Daco-Romans, an alleged population developed through the cohabitation of native Dacians and Roman colonists. In reality they probably descend from various migratory tribes similar to the rest of Central and Eastern Europe.


I thought this said "Draco-Romans" and that would have been cool as hell.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jul 6, 2022)

"Entitled to an abortion" is a retarded statement which shows how fucking stupid she is and how inadequate her knowledge of medical care in the UK is.

The UK has abortion on request, not on demand. Women ask for an abortion and need two Doctors to sign off on it. The NHS has, will and can - albeit rarely but they can and have- refuse one. This is why in cases of foetal abnormally in later stages it has to be referred to a panel to decide whether or not to allow it to proceed.


----------



## Lunete (Jul 6, 2022)

"The people who say that are also the people who say that if you have a uterus you are a woman."

Yes. If your body possesses female reproductive organs then you are a woman. That is quite literally a fact.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jul 6, 2022)

It's the "REEEEEEE!!!!!!! It's a fact because I SAY IT IS!!!!!" which niggles most, not sure about anything else. 

Coming from a random sped on the street, it might not grate so hard. But coming from a GP makes it pretty unpalatable and it shows the true depth of insanity of the trans movement.  These are people who will correct rape victims in court and make them call a man in a dress who raped them with their penis a woman.

Facts are facts and they care not one jot for your feelings, thoughts, belief or faith.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 10, 2022)

Asher, you also have a mixed child.

Normal lunacy:


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Jul 11, 2022)

I love the very first picture under the "homosexuality = obesity" take. Just one pic is a good answer.


----------



## stupid frog (Jul 21, 2022)

None of the people who cry this much about weight are "fat". They are all morbid obese or worse. Nice usage of manipulative language "doctor".


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jul 22, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Asher, you also have a mixed child.
> View attachment 3477803
> Normal lunacy:
> View attachment 3477819


All the things she listed are in fact choices, and she's suggesting that other shitty choices are completely voluntary while understanding that they don't lead to good things as an ethical appeal. But being fat isn't something you can control whatsoever? Because making poor life decisions that lead to poor health outcomes only applies when it's not her preferred vice?

An "occasional cocaine user" doesn't abuse their body with excessive calories every waking hour like fat people do.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Oct 18, 2022)

“Back in the nineties, I declared myself lesbian. My family ignored my nonsense. I then dated and married a man. My fellow gays rightly surmised I was stealing gay valor. Also,  fuck the Christians who accepted me at this point. Thankfully, the culture swung around to my level of mental illness, so now I get to feel queer again in my long term monogamous straight marriage.”

Tasha is still calling herself a doctor btw, and still barfing gems like this into the world:


----------



## FuckDuckSeagull (Oct 18, 2022)

Yeah, it's not like there's any link between adipose tissue and hormones. Your hormones also have NOTHING to do with pregnancy so yeah, fuck those fat phobic assholes! 

This bitch is in the top 3 of The Creepiest FA's. It's the dead eyes, she legit looks like she's about to pull out an axe and start swinging randomly.


----------



## behindyourightnow (Oct 19, 2022)

I love how if you read between the lines in her tweets it is clear that after "coming out," she lost all her friends because she became (more) insufferable:




			https://archive.ph/l9XEb
		


Geez, I do wonder why people with actual homosexual attraction are reluctant to center the "rights" of a dumpy heterosexual woman who has decided she isn't female anymore because she cut her hair short and changed her twitter bio. Could it be because most people have real problems?

Elsewhere: 

I. AM. NOT. LIKE. OTHER. GIRLS.










						FatdoctorUK🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏳️‍⚧️🏳️‍🌈🩺 on Twitter: "@GoDogGo1 @jesto…
					

archived 19 Oct 2022 12:34:54 UTC




					archive.ph
				






Gay Mouth said:


> View attachment 3746409
> “Back in the nineties, I declared myself lesbian. My family ignored my nonsense. I then dated and married a man. My fellow gays rightly surmised I was stealing gay valor. Also,  fuck the Christians who accepted me at this point. Thankfully, the culture swung around to my level of mental illness, so now I get to feel queer again in my long term monogamous straight marriage.”



Demonstrating that iconic lolcow lack of self-awareness. "I fell in with a cult because I was unhappy and desperate for acceptance. Luckily I have grown and changed since then, and things are completely different. Oh by the way, I am trans now and I have been welcomed into my queer family!"


----------



## Executive Petrel (Oct 20, 2022)

Gayden_Wren said:


> Natasha churns out content at such a rate it can be difficult to keep up with and pick out the milkiest bits.
> 
> Yet another racial identity crisis…
> View attachment 3394553



Maybe her dog gets anxious around white people (especially thin evil fatphobe fake nazis bitches) because dogs are social animals and therefore affected by the mood of their leader.
Unlike Natasha.



𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 said:


> An "occasional cocaine user" doesn't abuse their body with excessive calories every waking hour like fat people do.



Cocaine is less dangerous than daily intake of industrial sugar and fast food. fight me.



Gay Mouth said:


> View attachment 3746409



Ignore it = Tolerance
she doesnt want to be tolerated, but instead she demands narcissistic fuel for her ego just because some completely serious test 
at the last page of the Glamour magazine had attested her she might be slightly bisexual when she gets attached to her reflection in the kitchen mirror while eating a dozen donuts.
Same with the fat, trans and her racism bullshit.
If she was victim of white supremacy, the white fatshamers never would have given her a degree or the opportunity to wreak havoc onto so many peoples health. 
In some muslimic countries you get your hands cut off or worse for being lesbian and she freaks out because her parents don't take their hysterical blob of a daughter serious anymore.


----------



## PurpleEater (Dec 29, 2022)

cross-posting with Fatgirl cows because lol:


----------



## Mr Snrub (Dec 29, 2022)

Any idea if they are still practicing medicine? Surly the GMC would have major issues with a 2 ton paperweight sprouting this crap as their "professional" opinion.

Edit: for non-britbongs the GMC is the professional register for all medical practitioners in the UK & sets standards all doctors must adhere to.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Dec 29, 2022)

Mr Snrub said:


> Any idea if they are still practicing medicine? Surly the GMC would have major issues with a 2 ton paperweight sprouting this crap as their "professional" opinion.
> 
> Edit: for non-britbongs the GMC is the professional register for all medical practitioners in the UK & sets standards all doctors must adhere to.


Didn't she move to Scotland?  Are you automatically qualified to practice medicine there if you qualify in England?


----------



## Ginger_beer (Dec 29, 2022)

Mr Snrub said:


> Any idea if they are still practicing medicine? Surly the GMC would have major issues with a 2 ton paperweight sprouting this crap as their "professional" opinion.
> 
> Edit: for non-britbongs the GMC is the professional register for all medical practitioners in the UK & sets standards all doctors must adhere to.


When you search the GMC register for her she comes up as licenced to practice as a GP.  I'm not in the U.K., though and don't know what it takes for someone to have their licence pulled. (Though I agree that she shouldn't be allowed to practice officially -- can you imagine needing a GP and unwittingly ending up with this loon? I wouldn't trust her to diagnose so much as a paper cut correctly.)


----------



## Executive Petrel (Dec 29, 2022)

PurpleEater said:


> cross-posting with Fatgirl cows because lol:
> 
> View attachment 4159398
> View attachment 4159401
> ...



It's called Cold Turkey you fat cow. Sugar is a hell of a drug. 
So it seems like she also is part of the "Fat whamen stronk" _move_ment? 
You know, those girls who like to take pride in their ironclad body thats toughened so much carrying the flab around all the time.


----------



## PurpleEater (Dec 29, 2022)

Mr Snrub said:


> Any idea if they are still practicing medicine? Surly the GMC would have major issues with a 2 ton paperweight sprouting this crap as their "professional" opinion.
> 
> Edit: for non-britbongs the GMC is the professional register for all medical practitioners in the UK & sets standards all doctors must adhere to.



No, I think she stopped practicing at least a year or two ago. And I do believe she moved to Scotland, but it's unclear.

Right now, according to her website, it appears she makes her money through a variety of grifts and scams like Patreon, podcasts, monthly interactive series and other nonsense that supports her ideology. She also proudly advertises she's open to interviews and guest appearances because of course this narcissist is.

Here's the latest "discourse" between her and fellow terminally online fat activist narcs which is, this time, HILARIOUSLY, about the phrase "small dick energy:"



Apparently it's only "body shaming" if you're calling someone fat. Natasha doesn't seem to think any other kind of shaming (including shaming skinny people, those with different features, perhaps missing limbs, etc.) is relevant and she has a history of obsessing over how evil everyone is to fat people and fat people only, which is odd...because she claims that being fat is not only 100% fine, it's a GOOD thing. The way Natasha formulates thoughts has always been baffling, and her logic is circular, skewed and incredibly flawed.

She also sperged a bit after about redheads and racism:


----------



## forgotten corn (Dec 30, 2022)

You have fat cunt energy Natasha


----------



## Gay Mouth (Dec 30, 2022)

What is she even on about? Such a Karen, she can’t mask her shrill feminine energy for a second. She’s just trying to put being a fat blob on the same plane as being racially discriminated against, and getting offended that someone is saying any other type of body discrimination is also bad. She’s just going “yes, but please assert that being fat is the most privileged class, or I’m going to freak out.” She’s also trying to quietly assert that she has a black son and that’s better than being ginger or some such rot. What a fucking Jew.

Natasha is the pinnacle of intersectionality privilege. She is constantly torn asunder by her own tortured mind. She wants to be a doctor to assert her dominance of intellect over anyone who disagrees with her, but it’s only in the pursuit of validating how fucking fat she is. She hasn’t practiced medicine aside from false tweets since before 2021. but the medical community is soundly against her bullshit claims, so she spit in their eye and moved to Scotland to cope.

Even weightlifting hobbyists with no medical training can prove her wrong simply by their lives and results. Bulking and cutting is just overeating or undereating  while building muscle with exercise. She’s fucking LYING by saying that your body cannot withstand and will circumvent any attempt to heal your grossly metabolically fucked body. People lose weight. They keep it off, with diet and exercise. And largely, they’re happier and healthier for it. She’s creating a false dichotomy where you can be fat and accept it and will thusly be “healthy” in finances or mental health or whatever the fuck, or you torture yourself by putting down the tub of Ben and Jerry’s and starve away into tortured wasted flesh. Literally just walk away from your sugar bombs and this miserable devil’s fake sour grapes advice. And eat a steak with a salad.


----------



## PurpleEater (Dec 31, 2022)

Natasha is such a fragile narcissist, it's fascinating. She seems to live under the illusion that everyone cares always deeply about what she says, what she says is always of the greatest importance, and every disagreement or slight against her is actually a massive, personal blow. Even a random question from a random Twitter profile will inspire a torrent of indignant vitriol.



Like girl, just say no or ignore the question. It's a public platform; no one really gives a shit abut you and random people aren't going to go out of their way to sift through and properly "respect" your many ~identities. If you don't want "abuse" (aka people disagreeing with you) then don't tweet like it's keeping your oxygen tank running.


----------



## forgotten corn (Dec 31, 2022)

“None of you are paying me” Nobody even asked you to do any of this, dude. If it is truly that taxing on your delicate sensibilities then just… stop. Log off. Go spend time with your kids and husband. Touch grass as the kids say.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Dec 31, 2022)

PurpleEater said:


> Natasha is such a fragile narcissist, it's fascinating. She seems to live under the illusion that everyone cares always deeply about what she says, what she says is always of the greatest importance, and every disagreement or slight against her is actually a massive, personal blow. Even a random question from a random Twitter profile will inspire a torrent of indignant vitriol.
> 
> View attachment 4171319View attachment 4171324
> 
> ...


"None of you are actually paying me for this advocacy."

Well, at least they're paying you what it's worth, Natasha.

Playing the martyr is common Narc behavior, and here we see it done by a communal Narcissist. She's performing all of this fat- and trans activism strictly for others' benefit, unselfishly, because it desperately needs to be done, and not only is she not getting paid for it, but she has to suffer all of the insults and crude remarks! 

What's odd here is that she doesn't seem able to differentiate between supporters who gently question or disagree, and outright, bottom-of-the-barrel trolls. Normally Narcs are a bit more nuanced in their responses; I'm thinking of Tess Holliday, who patronizingly lectures the former group on how to "do better," then makes pity-posts about the latter. If someone as stupid as Tess can discern that these are two different groups and require different handling, it's really saying a lot about Natasha's mentality that she can't.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jan 2, 2023)

Getting heated over SDE is the textbook definition of SDE


----------



## LonesomeDud (Jan 2, 2023)

She's using facts now? Racist.


----------



## PurpleEater (Jan 3, 2023)

Professional athletes are at higher risk of cardiac arrest than fatties and normies because muh overexercising:


Natasha is such an idiot and never cites her supposed facts and findings because it's all made-up bullshit. Obviously you CAN overexercise, but most pro-athletes (and that is a wide, wide category of people) are very deliberate about their training schedules and eating habits as to avoid overexertion and refuel, plus they have trained to have bodies that can handle high levels of exercise. Natasha wouldn't know about any of this because the concept of discipline and long-term reward is entirely lost on her.




Jesus all this bitch does is complain and chimp out about dumb shit. Like WAH the restaurant was busy and crowded...okay AND? Why do you need to grandstand about it? This is the kind of shit normal people deal with daily and yet they don't start dramatizing it all over the internet.

Also, I thought she was a doctor. Why is she asking randoms for advice on autism? God I feel bad for her kids.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Jan 4, 2023)

I got a call from the future, the son will end up as a sonic-loving tumblr furry sperg with a trans pride flag in their profile.
Bad parenting not even once.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Jan 6, 2023)

PurpleEater said:


> This is the kind of shit normal people deal with daily and yet they don't start dramatizing it all over the internet.


Normal? NORHMAL? You pathetic, white, cis, male fool. She isn’t normal. Her family isn’t normal. She’s SPECIAL. Her son is SPECIAL. Not only is he black, he’s also half neurotic former doctor. He’s not JUST autistic, he’s sharpie-beard-mum-diagnosed-at-home-autistic. It’s the feckin’ NHS’s damned fault, too, since it allows former doctors like her to take 3 1/2 years paid leave during a pandemic to be sick in the mind. WHY WONT ANYONE FINK OF THE CHILDREN?

MAJOR FAOIL in parenting, going to a busy eatery is so uncomfortable for their nearly adult son to handle. Having his mum seethe with venomous spite all day on Twitter isn’t tho. Keep on mum. SORY I MENT DA’ OR SOMFIN


----------



## Jate Hews (Jan 6, 2023)

libRT said:


> Somedays, I think nuking us would be merciful.


By us you mean Jews, right?


----------



## NoReturn (Jan 6, 2023)

Still no new TikToks since November:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Jan 6, 2023)

Her eyes are creepy.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Jan 6, 2023)

Executive Petrel said:


> Her eyes are creepy.


Her whole ass face is creepy.


----------



## Narwhal (Saturday at 3:31 AM)

Executive Petrel said:


> Her eyes are creepy.


Never trust someone who doesn't blink and has dead, inexpressive eyes.


----------



## PurpleEater (Saturday at 11:15 PM)

lol now this bitch is gatekeeping what "fat" is.




Makes herself look smaller? How? I'm not seeing that. She's got her stomach out and rolls showing and is in her underwear, which many women would feel uncomfortable doing on-camera, fat or not. Why does it matter HOW fat she is? God, I really hate these FA types that try and claim "privilege" between levels of whaledom. They claim being fat is SO GOOD and AMAZING but are so deeply envious of anyone thinner than them. Pick one.


----------



## DefCon Dumb (Sunday at 1:44 AM)

That video & it's tag line: "You can't be healthy if you're stressed."

This woman studied to be a doctor & never learned the concept of dynamic equilibrium? I doubt many humans aren't under at least a small amount of stress most of the time but as in her silly steps to figuring out a healthy, nutritious meal, she grossly exaggerates for her own reasons.

What then are her unstated solutions to eating? Is buying a bunch of crap somehow less stressful, healthier?


----------



## Ginger_beer (Sunday at 10:01 AM)

DefCon Dumb said:


> That video & it's tag line: "You can't be healthy if you're stressed."
> 
> This woman studied to be a doctor & never learned the concept of dynamic equilibrium? I doubt many humans aren't under at least a small amount of stress most of the time but as in her silly steps to figuring out a healthy, nutritious meal, she grossly exaggerates for her own reasons.
> 
> What then are her unstated solutions to eating? Is buying a bunch of crap somehow less stressful, healthier?



Also all stress is not the same. There's such a thing as "eustress" -- good stress, the kind that motivates people, causes them to achieve things, and to learn and grow (both physically and mentally). That's different from "distress" -- which does erode mental and physical processes if its' chronic and unrelieved. Of course to these people anything not going exactly how they want is incredibly distressing, and they can't simply learn to cope and move on (which is what converts minor distress into eustress).


----------



## Executive Petrel (Sunday at 10:42 AM)

PurpleEater said:


> lol now this bitch is gatekeeping what "fat" is.
> 
> View attachment 4214804View attachment 4214808
> 
> Makes herself look smaller? How? I'm not seeing that. She's got her stomach out and rolls showing and is in her underwear, which many women would feel uncomfortable doing on-camera, fat or not. Why does it matter HOW fat she is? God, I really hate these FA types that try and claim "privilege" between levels of whaledom. They claim being fat is SO GOOD and AMAZING but are so deeply envious of anyone thinner than them. Pick one.



Everything below 300 lbs and without putrid folds of white, rotten belly fat hanging down to the invisible kneecaps is anorexic and fatphobic.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Monday at 8:51 PM)

She’s clearly deeply miserable, her claim that buying, preparing, cooking and eating a healthy meal is some sort of traumatic event is so puzzling. I find shopping, planning, and cooking a meal to be deeply relaxing and enjoyable. It’s strange that she’s so put upon, that she so clearly associates eating junk with happiness and eating healthy with stress. Know thyself, physician


----------



## Dnein (Monday at 9:56 PM)

Gay Mouth said:


> She’s clearly deeply miserable, her claim that buying, preparing, cooking and eating a healthy meal is some sort of traumatic event is so puzzling. I find shopping, planning, and cooking a meal to be deeply relaxing and enjoyable. It’s strange that she’s so put upon, that she so clearly associates eating junk with happiness and eating healthy with stress. Know thyself, physician



Calling it trauma is insane, but I do get overwhelmed with cooking and can't imagine I'm the only one. I still comes down to making another excuse, of course. There are plenty of options that don't involve complex meal planning and cooking that aren't horrific for you (make eggs in the microwave, etc). Besides, she could eat nothing but Twinkies and chips and lose weight if she proportioned it right. Wouldn't be the best method, but the benefits to dropping weight do out weigh the detriment of shit macros most of the time. 



Ginger_beer said:


> Also all stress is not the same. There's such a thing as "eustress" -- good stress, the kind that motivates people, causes them to achieve things, and to learn and grow (both physically and mentally). That's different from "distress" -- which does erode mental and physical processes if its' chronic and unrelieved. Of course to these people anything not going exactly how they want is incredibly distressing, and they can't simply learn to cope and move on (which is what converts minor distress into eustress).



See this is really important. There are studies showing the right kind of stress at the right times can alleviate the development of neurological changes caused by chronic stress, even reduce traumatic memory formation. Stress in the "good" forms is often rejected by personality disorders and lazy types, but even physical exercise, controlled fear exposures, or the completion of hard mental work is a good stress. Being uncomfortable is vital to mental and physical health, it's how our systems were built. The irony is that the quest to never be uncomfortable in any way invariably leads to constant discomfort.  

This is the kind of thing that makes every negative daily experience a trauma, it's a complete atrophy of coping systems.


----------

